# X11 and OpenOffice



## johnnyburst79 (Aug 16, 2005)

I downloaded OpenOffice and went to use it the other day and it said that I needed X11 to run properly. My mac is a mac mini, brand new, OS X 10.4.whateva. I downloaded X11 from Apple to use but could not install it because it said there is a newer version installed. Anyone have any guesses as to why a.) OpenOffice cannot use the current version of X11 or b.) if there is no X11 pre-installed why can I not install this?

Any other freeware office suites available?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I would suggest using your disc to perform a repair / upgrade. You should be able to reinstall X11 from that in the GUI


----------



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah use one of the disc ( disc 1) that came with your Mac and install it off there.


----------



## johnnyburst79 (Aug 16, 2005)

alright, I will try that tonight, thanks.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

X11 can be found here:

_Mac OS X Install Disc 1>System>Installation>Packages>X11User.pkg_

I got sick of using Oo.o on my iMac after X11 became corrupt and needed a coder to work out how to revive it .... I just use NeoOffice now which is just the same as Oo.o but doesn't require X11 to run. I have read that AbiWord is also a very good alternative to Oo.o.

I have decided that Oo.o only works fine on my PC.


----------

